# ND State Hockey Championship



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Who caught this game? Sounds like it was a great game but ended VERY controversial with a possible extra skater for GPR when the winning goal was scored in triple overtime. Not sure if the controversial goal was the first goal or the winning one

Here is a clip


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Lots of whinning and complaining in town these days. :eyeroll:

The ref's did miss it but they miss alot of calls.

Grafton took it to them in the ot's, helps having more than one line.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

That was GPR's 2nd goal I believe...

Controversy goes both ways though as I believe RR was off sides on their second goal.

GPR played a better game and won, in my opinion.

It was a great game though...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Helps having an extra man too :lol:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

looks like the guy who scored was even the one who just came off the bench.... I didnt see the whole game and dont get me wrong I dont wanna help out RR in anyway shape or form (REDSKINS all the way babeeeee) but its not even like it was the guy that brought the puck down the ice... it was a fresh player straight from the bench.... Im not sure about the other calls but this one just happens to be on the net.... game over and both teams did a great job... tripple overtime... WOW... a shoot out wouldve been more fun to watch... but gotta give it up to these kids they all did a great job.... on a side note I skate with a few of these kids at the park and theres a few potential sioux players comin up... they sure give this old guy a workout... still fun to skate around them when ur in your mid 30's though... just hope I can do it for a few more yrs.... :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I was glad to see RR get beat. east is always better than the west, although i thought bismarck high was going to do some damage but i was wrong, who knows when my minot team will ever even make it to the state tourney again. But congrats to GPR!! :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya, hopefully both team realize that, I can just hear RR saying 10 years down the road how they were screwed out of a chip


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Not trying to be mean, but why does winning state mean so much? everybody forgets in a year or two. I played on a FB team that took 2nd in MN class A a few years ago and our basketball took its first trip ever to state and lost to the same team that beat us in FB. I ask some people are they have know idea who won state or anthing.
The team that beat us in Fb 3 out of the 5 players tested positive for roids when they went to college to play ball, does that mean we got screwed? Its just a game.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya, it does mean alot


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

all depends on where you grew up..... Grand Forks and the surrounding area are big into highschool hockey.... if you dont start when your very young your already behind.... these parents spend tons of money on thier kids to go through all these hockey programs and fitness programs.... where else do all the kids get a day off of school just for the games.... not just the players but the entire school system.... so yes it is kind of a big deal....


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I have to agree with dogdonthunt, these are High school kids and a state championship in anything will live with these kids for the rest of there lives, I thought it was a great game one of the best I have watched in years and I'm always hoping the underdog will some how win the game and it sound like Grafton was a big underdog so good for them. As per the extra guy on the ice it was during a line change its not like that extra guy was defending any body he was getting off the ice, It's to bad that it was happing when Grafton scored, if someone can find a way to put a negative spin on the game they will and it's to bad for both teams.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Roostman, there were 6 skaters on the ice and it was not a line change but I digress


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

roostman.....the extra player was not leaving the ice.It looked like a power play.....6 on 5.In fact the guy who scored the goal just came in.....but no one left.I was watching it.Excellent game.....but the referring is part of the game even when they miss a call.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Odds are it wasn't the only blown call in the game, just the only one on You tube!!!! :eyeroll:


----------

